# Poor cat



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 March 2016)

Well you recall my little cat died before xmas, and the boy cat was at the vet for fleas last month: he has a hole in the heart, and I see him having mini spasms frequently, today he had a full-on fit, I thought he would die, but though  shaken he is back to fairly normal now.
Not sure if I should have him PTS, obviously will phone vet on Monday morning.............. he is locked in just now, but I will let him out for a short while later on, if he wants to. Pointless post I suppose.


----------



## Honey08 (12 March 2016)

Oh heck, poor cat. You're really having your heart strings tugged, aren't you.  I hope that the vet can prescribe something to help him.  Hugs to you.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 March 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			Well you recall my little cat died before xmas, and the boy cat was at the vet for fleas last month: he has a hole in the heart, and I see him having mini spasms frequently, today he had a full-on fit, I thought he would die, but though  shaken he is back to fairly normal now.
Not sure if I should have him PTS, obviously will phone vet on Monday morning.............. he is locked in just now, but I will let him out for a short while later on, if he wants to. Pointless post I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers cross for your wee lad, hope vet can prescribed something to help him.


----------



## Juniper Jack (13 March 2016)

I am sorry to hear about your cat. 

Can vets give cats meds for seizures?  I'm just asking, not recommending.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 March 2016)

Vet did not prescribe anything, but he indicated things were not right with his heart, due to old age, I don't think anything can be done, we will see.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 March 2016)

Sending get well vibes.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 March 2016)

sending vibes  to your lad.


----------



## cava14una (13 March 2016)

Can understand how you feel a bit having lost a 3year old dog to a heart problem. Also have a 15 year old dog with a heart problem he had a funny turn tonight so I'll be going to vet tomorrow.

Do hope you have a little longer with your cat I love cats and would be so upset if either of my boys was in this position.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 March 2016)

Spoke to vet today. [they are wonderful], need to monitor and determine if it is affecting his quality of life, so, he is "reprieved"
Vet seems to thinks there are several potential causes.
From my viewpoint, although we could do several tests, there are not too many magic wands, he is getting on, I don't think I want an invalid cat, I don't think that would suit him. we will see............... He probably misses his sister, who was pts a few months ago, she was a little star, in cat terms.


----------



## hackneylass2 (15 March 2016)

Best wishes for your boy xxx   Glad you have a great vet,  one thing, don't let age get in the way, I have had a few late teens cats have a good few years extra with a little veterinary help.  Hope all goes well.


----------

